# Question for Mike about his tapes



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Mike,I've gone for Relaxation sessions in the past to assist my IBS/muscle tightness/sleeping problems, but I've found that while others relax I consistently have anxiety attacks. I've been told that this can be common for those with early childhood trauma/PTSD (which I have). I don't know anything about your tapes, other than reading good reviews on this forum. I'd like to try them, but I read lot's of comments about 'relaxation exercises' and have concerns that I'll just have the same old problems with anxiety. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi Dscott,Posted here once but not shown on refresh.I will come back later and redo if it doesn't arrive







Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi dscott,Looks like my previous rely is whizzing in hyperspace somewhere. The IBS program is more than relaxation, it takes the listener beyond that and uses that special sub-time to makes changes to the way we think and feel.The IBS program is designed for all variations of IBS and becuase of this takes into account not only the need for change to the physical symptomatolgy but the emotional also.It is natural to ask the question you have asked, and you might read here that you are not alone in that concern, however you will also come across postings from people that find the anxiety is one of the first things to begins to change.Relaxation classes have their benefits, but more is needed with deep seated negative belief systems. The program has a clear introduction to IBS and hypnotherapy and many suggestions about the fears of change.Anxiety is a natural response, however if it is inappropriate at the time, it is not good.The program takes the listener step by step in a gentle progressive way. Once the subcon realises that the changes are positive for you, and it, it will begin to work for you.Many users post that once they are into the program, they find it most beneficial and enjoyable. The question you ask is right to have been asked. With the program you don't have to do anything except listen to my voice. And of course if there are questions or support needed, we're here to help







If I've missed anything please let me know.Best RegardsMike


----------

